# 4,B, Reno Nevada USA



## nezumi102 (Sep 21, 2007)

Country: USA
State/Region: Nevada
City/Town: Reno
Number of rats: 6
Gender: 2 bucks, 2 does
Age(s): 12 days (ready *around* 10/23)
Name(s): Valentine, Runt, Rattikins, Tipper
Colours: Black (american irish? and a rex?), and white (possibly a rex in that group as well)
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: rescue
Temperament: Just coming back from the "brink" getting very active now
Medical problems: none known at this time
Will the group be split: Pairs only
Transport available: able to transport to areas in the greater reno area
Other:
URL of Pictures: Comming Soon
URL of Videos:
Preferred donation: $5/rat and proof of cage and supplies


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Reno, NV*

i understand that you are new and i hope you are able to find homes for these babies but please read the format for posting in this section that can be found at the top of this section. you have 3 days to adhere to the format or your post will be delelted.


----------

